# Whats better - Marriotts Surf or Ocean in aruba?



## krmlaw (Jan 17, 2012)

I just booked a 2 bed at surf club, but have 24 hours to cancel. 

I dont know which property is "better" for us?

I would be me, DH and Dbaby, 3 years old.


----------



## siesta (Jan 17, 2012)

They are next to eachother. Surf is bigger and newer, but it seems like people like Ocean Club better. Id be happy with either, dont cancel have fun.


----------



## JMSH (Jan 17, 2012)

With a 3 year old the Surf Club will probably be better...but as said they are next door to each other but you can not switch and use the pools at the others resort. Have been to Surf Club once and Ocean Club twice.They are both very nice.


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I believe most people would suggest that the Surf Club is better if you have kids on the trip.  They have a flowing river pool, which would be fun.  We stayed at the Ocean Club without kids and it was pretty quiet.  Nice pool and facilities, but seems to attract people without as many kids.  You should have fun where you are.  Enjoy!


----------



## jojo777 (Jan 17, 2012)

You will love either one.  I have stayed at the surf club many times and my family loves it there.  The Ocean club is nice as well.  Don't cancel you will love it.  Im going in October!


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks everyone! and thanks to the sighting board for the sighting!!!


----------



## m61376 (Jan 22, 2012)

You'll have a great time at either resort- some people prefer one, some the other- but they both share the same beach and general location- and the same great Aruba weather! Enjoy!!

btw- bring down some swim tubes and/or floats for the pool. Lots of little ones have a ball in the Lazy River in the kiddie seat floats.


----------



## sun&fun (Jan 22, 2012)

*Surf Club*

In case it matters, the Surf Club has washer/dryer in the unit which could be a plus with a 3 year old.  If I had kids along I would definitely go for the SC.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 23, 2012)

you guys are the best! thanks!


----------



## Steve A (Jan 24, 2012)

Age old question. We are owners at the Ocean Club. We would not go to the Surf Club. We find it too big and too congested. The beach in front of the Ocean Club is better, less crowded. The two timeshares do not share facilities and you cannot use each others pools or beach chairs. The Ocean Club has access to the hotel's workout space.

Others may disagree. It is a matter of preference.


----------

